# I'm in need of some coaxing into really learning linux..



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have run it in the past, can do various simple things, nothing fancy.

Now I have no use or need for linux over windows, but I want to really learn it inside and out, problem being I wont do that unless I can really find a good valid reason to do it for my own good.

Now that being said, give me some hard core reasons to use it over windows for any of my uses.

I want to setup a file server for my music, not for media sharing just for holding it mainly, but that can be done under windows just fine.

I am also considering setting a system up for media serving, mainly a HD TV card to output to numerous TV's *not going to use a video card, a professional setup much more like hotels and your cable company use for things like on-demand *comcast*.

I have heard Myth TV is one of the best for this, but still not sure if that's enough to push me over from Server '03.

I also do lots of music and move encoding/transcoding. Have been considering setting up a mail server with dyndns.

That all being said, anyone have any solid reason why to use linux vs Server '03?
Besides cost as it doesn't matter I already have Server '03.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 1, 2008)

niko084 said:


> problem being I wont do that unless I can really find a good valid reason to do it for my own good.



If you're satisfied with Windows-world, why put yourself through a big learning experience just to run Linux?  In other words, if the reason to use Linux isn't obvious, then don't inconvenience yourself -- just keep on paying for your software!


----------



## Darknova (Dec 1, 2008)

Well personally I see no reason to "learn the ins and outs" BUT, it's always a good idea to try out other OS's, bits of software etc. just in case you learn something new, or find you prefer something over another.

Sometimes trying a different distro of Linux can provide an entirely different experience.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2008)

mythTV is great but if you dont know about linux basics or mysql i wouldnt mess with it. you can just install mythbuntu or another mythTV prebuild but there is still alot of things you must know to get it to all run smoothly.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2008)

I know some linux basics and have worked with mysql but not a lot.


----------



## zithe (Dec 1, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Well personally I see no reason to "learn the ins and outs" BUT, it's always a good idea to try out other OS's, bits of software etc. just in case you learn something new, or find you prefer something over another.
> 
> Sometimes trying a different distro of Linux can provide an entirely different experience.



Fedora seems to be a more pleasant experience than Ubuntu, in my opinion.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> mythTV is great but if you dont know about linux basics or mysql i wouldnt mess with it. you can just install mythbuntu or another mythTV prebuild but there is still alot of things you must know to get it to all run smoothly.



I wouldn't say that that's exactly true -- I've run a mythbuntu box, and never had to configure anything more complicated than what I wanted to watch on TV.  

But, anyway, to the original poster -- if you don't need Linux, you don't really need to use it.  It's always good to learn more things -- if you want to, get a copy of VirtualBox and run Ubuntu or something in a virtual machine inside your Windows host.

Personally, I started using Ubuntu on my main computers because I was tired of having to pay for software.  For instance -- did you _really_ pay full price for your copy of Windows Server?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> For instance -- did you _really_ pay full price for your copy of Windows Server?



No but it was given to me by a guy who did, he had an extra license.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

niko084 said:


> No but it was given to me by a guy who did, he had an extra license.



...and did he pay for it?  Did you see the receipt?  

Just joking -- though, use whatever you like.  Microsoft doesn't even really care that their stuff is pirated -- they've said so themselves.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> ...and did he pay for it?  Did you see the receipt?
> 
> Just joking -- though, use whatever you like.  Microsoft doesn't even really care that their stuff is pirated -- they've said so themselves.



Lol, yes it was really paid for, he runs off site backup servers and vservers for numerous businesses, he just over paid for a license thinking he would need it and didn't end up using it, just sat around for about a year.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Lol, yes it was really paid for, he runs off site backup servers and vservers for numerous businesses, he just over paid for a license thinking he would need it and didn't end up using it, just sat around for about a year.



Ah, but did whatever contract he bought that license under allow him to transfer it to someone for non business purposes?  Have you read through the EULA completely?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Ah, but did whatever contract he bought that license under allow him to transfer it to someone for non business purposes?  Have you read through the EULA completely?



Who cares?

I just got out of a Linux class that was teaching on the basis of Fedora. From my experience with Fedora, it was a pleasant one. However, I only learned the basics of the basics and I could not run it full time. I dont have the time to learn it in and out and I dont have the patience for the OS itself. I cant even install a program on Linux. I would like to run linux, but my patience and its lack of game support keeps me at bay.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Ah, but did whatever contract he bought that license under allow him to transfer it to someone for non business purposes?  Have you read through the EULA completely?



Yes, and its an Retail Server Standard, so yes it is perfectly within the rights, including my changing systems.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 2, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Who cares?
> 
> I just got out of a Linux class that was teaching on the basis of Fedora. From my experience with Fedora, it was a pleasant one. However, I only learned the basics of the basics and I could not run it full time. I dont have the time to learn it in and out and I dont have the patience for the OS itself. I cant even install a program on Linux. I would like to run linux, but my patience and its lack of game support keeps me at bay.



Who cares?  Not Microsoft, like I said.   

But I do, and I eventually got tired of that niggling feeling I guess people of conscience get when they use software acquired through dubious means.  Using Linux allows me not to worry about that kind of thing.  

Never really used Fedora, but I know that in Ubuntu to install a program you just double-click on a .DEB file, just like in Windows with a .EXE.  

I can't vouch for whoever taught the Fedora class you took, but if they didn't even cover installing an application in a useful way, try a different teacher next time.  



niko084 said:


> Yes, and its an Retail Server Standard, so yes it is perfectly within the rights, including my changing systems.



Well, you're in the clear, then.    The few times I've used Windows Server, it hasn't seemed that bad, especially the new 2008 version.  I just prefer Linux to get around any licensing hassles, especially since I don't have any friends who run servers professionally.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Never really used Fedora, but I know that in Ubuntu to install a program you just double-click on a .DEB file, just like in Windows with a .EXE.
> 
> I can't vouch for whoever taught the Fedora class you took, but if they didn't even cover installing an application in a useful way, try a different teacher next time.


I take online classes. Its not like I can choose my teacher. 

Like I said, the class was basics of the basics. I learned how to install a printer, add and remove users, navigate through text in the terminal, things of that nature.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you consider terminal functions and user management to be basic functions of using Linux?    I tell everyone I know that, just like on Windows, if you have to open the terminal up in Linux, the designers have failed.  

You should try finding a class on Ubuntu -- all Linux distros are _definitely_ not the same.  I can't even remember the last time I had to open a terminal window on Ubuntu.


----------

